# what can you keep together? 2 female rabbits, or 2 male rabbits or one of each?



## Hippity_Hoppity

what is easier to keep together, two femalesfrom the same litter, or two males from the same litter, or is it justbetter to get one male get him fixed wait a little while and either geta boy or a girl



I went to a shelter and got confused... 

they said if two males are from the same litter they should get alongjust fine.. but i remember reading in a book that says they will befine together till around 3 months and then get aggressive towardseachother... and both need to be fixed... ??? did i read right or wasthe lady at the shelter right?

just confused... 

and because of my confusion i didnt bring any home with me... said i had to think about it...


----------



## TinysMom

I had two Netherland Dwarf bucks from the samelitter...they slept together and were happy as could be...till about 14weeks of age - when they wanted to kill each other.

Even after they were neutered - they never really got along.

Peg


----------



## TweedBunny

If you get a male rabbit, you're going to needto fix him - no matter if you you put him with a femaleoranother male, whether they're from the same litter or not.Males get agressive when they reach sexual maturity - agressive withany person or bunny or pet. My mom has a scar on her leg becauseeverytime she would go outback, her maturing 4 month old bunny wouldattack her legs.

If a male is fixed, he will probably get along with any other rabbit.

I have two fixed males, not from the same litter, and they have never fought, they are best buds.

Good luck!


----------



## naturestee

With babies, you can never tell. Theyoften get along fine until puberty, then it's an all-out war.It's best to adopt adult rabbits that are already spayed/neutered, andintroduce them first so you can see if they will get along ornot. A shelter or rabbit rescue should be able to help youwith that, or they may already have adult pairs available. Ifyou're near Chicago, Red Door Animal Shelter is great and will help youa lot.

I highly recommend reading up on bonding in Bunny 101.


----------



## NZminilops

I agree about entire males probably wanting tofight with eachother, but I have yet to come across an entire buck whowasn't just dripping with love if he's been given a good life. Somebunnies just have a problem due to personality or even something wrongwith their brains - even sometime they just hate one person. But I donot agree that entire males are all nasty.*

TweedBunny wrote: *


> If you get a malerabbit, you're going to need to fix him - no matter if you you put himwith a female oranother male, whether they're from the samelitter or not. Males get agressive when they reach sexual maturity -agressive with any person or bunny or pet. My mom has a scar on her legbecause everytime she would go outback, her maturing 4 month old bunnywould attack her legs.
> 
> If a male is fixed, he will probably get along with any other rabbit.
> 
> I have two fixed males, not from the same litter, and they have never fought, they are best buds.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## aurora369

I would have to say that someone else on theforum described the differences between male and female quite well (atleast the buns I've had contact with).

Males are more in your face and constantly trying to find out what yourare doing and be with you at all times. All the boys I'vebeen around will be the type to inciate petting sessions.

Girls are a little more aloof. Still very loving, but youhave to go to her. Wildfire is the biggest suck, but youwouldn't know it because she doesn't seek me out very often.but reach over and start to give her nose rubs and she starts to meltand give tooth purs.

Even Prince, the little black mini-rex I just rescued from thatdisgusting shed has started to come to me for love. He'll sitby the edge of the pen closest to me and try to figure out what I'mdoing at all times. And this was a bunny who has never beenout of his cage to play and had not been socialized.

In general I have found it comes down to the rabbitthemselves. Some are mean, some just act mean when they arescared, and some are total sweet hearts. You just can't telluntil you spend some time with them.

I have two neutered bucks and a doe who live very happily together,have yet to see them fight... All unrelated. AndI've had two sets of foster litters who squable all the time as theygrow up, even after spaying and neutering. So siblings don'talways get along either.

Your best bet is to find some adult rabbits that show potential to bondor that are already bonded. Young rabbits are veryunpredictable, and you can't garuntee that siblings won't fight.

--Dawn


----------



## bluebird

The best bonding is male, female,2 females ortwo males in that order.I currently own 15 unfixed males and not one ofthem is aggressive mean or bites.(all in seperate cages)I have raisedrabbits most of my life and rarely encounter a mean male.I have raisedmany breeds as well Dutch,minilops,Holland lops,minirex,newzealands,english spots, angoras,jersey woolies and fuzzylops.bluebird


----------



## Hippity_Hoppity

Well the rabbits they had were either young andnot full grown or around 10 weeks old.... those are the ones the ladywas saying that they would be just fine to live in the same cagetogether for their lives... two males or two females.. I guess theywere born at the shelter or something... there were somedutch and a few lops


----------



## undergunfire

I have two bonded brothers. I adopted them fromZooh Corner (a rescue group in California). They were being fosteredhere in Arizona by a lady.

I don't know much about their history, but they were rescued from akill shelter, still together. They got neutered on December 28th, 2006at about 4 months old. I don't think they have ever been separated.

I have only had one problem with them. One day they got mad ateachother and fought like dogs, no one got hurt...but it was scarey.

They have been loving brothers to each other ever since, without any problems.

Like everyone says, it depends on the bunnies.



_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Have you tried Petfinder.com? You cansearch by zip code. You may be able to find an already bondedand neutered/spayed couple. That would be ideal.


----------



## Hippity_Hoppity

that is what i did.. a search thru petfinderthat is how i found the shelter, they also didnt know much aboutfeeding or hays or toys... they said someone from the Illinois HRSvisits the rabbits... but that was it... I am still waiting for a callfrom someone from the IL hrs... oh well..


----------



## Matsuro

Good luck!

I, myself plan on having at least three. Either mini or standard rex's.Two does (female) and one buck (male). That will be a chore withinitself.


----------



## naturestee

The Illinois HRS people might be pretty busyhelping out with a large rabbit confiscation, so don't feel ignored ifit takes them a while to get back to you. They're just crazybusy.


----------



## ratmom

What about 2 adult males? Is it possible they could live together or is it better to keep them separated?


----------

